# NEED Cinelli XA black 26.0 stem!!! 110 or 120mm



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Browse through your parts bins folks! I'll pay any reasonable price... This is the last piece I need for my Merckx MXL build... Apparently black Cinelli XA's w/ a 26.0 clamp are extremely rare... Lots of silver ones and lots of black one's with the older 26.4 clamp.

Believe it or not there is one on ebay right now w/ a Merckx panto but it looks pretty rough

I would of course settle for a silvery one if it had a Merckx panto if it could be pried from you!!! Thank you.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

I had to give up on the same search you are currently engaged in and resort to an old school fix. Specifically, but a tall can of Sapporo beer, drink the beer, cut a piece of the can, and shape a shim to fit the inner diameter of the stem. This is the best solution to fitting a 26.4 stem on a 26.0 bar. Make sure the shim covers the ENTIRE inner diameter of the stem to insure even clamping pressure. You can even cut the shim to match the sculpted lower edges of the XA stem. Why a Sapporo can you may ask? The Sapporo cans are made from a slightly thicker aluminum which yield a perfect fit for the 26.4 to 26.0 workaround. Good luck,
EM3


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I was trying to avoid the beer can fix... I just feel like the extra weight will really slow me down on hills... Actually it is mental, the idea of yet another piece of metal between me and the all important steering function of the bike weirds me out. It already bothers me the whole quill stem w/ one bolt serving to deter a horrific wreck. Thanks for the Sapporo tip though, I didn't know that. I may also just bite the bullet and use a silver stem. The headset is already silver anyways.... big deal... Vanity is a mother [email protected]#$er ain't it?

How many grams do you think the shim will add to a 20+ pound road bike? It's amazing now a days that anything over 20 pounds is considered a real fatty of a road bike. Will post pics of finished MXL when finished.... I look to this forum for inspiration often.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*the beer can fix*

I tried the beer can fix. I didn't use Supporo though. I had to tighten the stem bolt so incredibly tight in order to get the handle bard to stay in place I finally just went and bought a Nitto 26.0 and was done with it. Nothing prettier than an old Cinelli stem though, my favorite being the 1R stem.


----------

